# What is the best way to mix TEAL plastisol ink?



## Drummerguy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I got a rush order today for black shirts with teal ink. Since it's a rush job, I have no time to order ink. I was wondering the best way to mix teal ink? It's gonna be plastisol. I was thinking of starting with green and adding blue. I also have flourescent green ink if that would help me get there quicker. Here's the artwork.



Uploaded with ImageShack.usG]

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

hate to say itt, but unless you have a mixing system, you're not going to get anything that bright by mixing two inks. It will muddy the color pretty bad.


----------



## Drummerguy (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I mixed some white in with some dark blue, then added a little green, and it came out real nice.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

There you go, white did the trick!


----------

